# Architectural Salvage



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

The website you list doesn't have any useful content. Just fishing for ad clicks for a user at the moment. Not sure if you make money this way, or it's a coincidense. Either way, To stay on topic, I have been trying to find salvaged pieces to retain the period of the pieces in my house.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2008)

The actual website is greendemolition.com with the materials. There are some good things there, but its really hit or miss, I live a mile from the store in PA and go in there every now and then. Its a neat idea and store, but they dont have the material numbers yet to make it a viable option for remodeling.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

NY Homeowner:
Any time I have a chance to go for re-cycled materials I'll give it a go.
One of the more interesting deals I found was from a private chap about 80 miles from here. He had bought many cases of brand new single weight glass with the idea of building himself several large greenhouses. Didn't get any built, so he had to unload the glass. I got about 700 pounds from him for 12 cents a square foot. When we were loading it all in my van, he took pity on me and gave me a whole lot more - no charge!
All the sheets were covered with paper. Apparently, they do it this way to cut down on breakage and scratching. I had never seen that before. It looks as though the paper is actually made right on the glass. It comes off really quickly with plain water, almost dissolves instantly.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

My friend's husband went on Craig's list a few weeks ago and got 6 sheets of drywall free. All he had to do is go get them.


----------



## fbennett1125 (Apr 19, 2008)

bc0604, does that store have very much at any given time? just wondering bc its about a 2 hour drive from me i think. i like the idea a lot save money and recycle lol. just wondering.


----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

For those around Baltimore or want to make a day trip, http://www.secondchanceinc.org/


----------

